# Photography Contest! [Over $8,000]



## patrick0294 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello Tpf,
All of the info is contained in this video, Over $8,000 in cash and prizes.




I wish you all good luck, I am entering myself. :thumbup::mrgreen:

Btw, thats my youtube channel I would really appreciate a comment or subscription


----------

